# ArrayList -- Maximale Anzahl an Elementen



## Rahmspinat (27. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie viele Elemente ich maximal in eine ArrayList packen kann.

Hab schon gegooglet, konnte aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage finden

Gruß rahmspinat


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2009)

Da intern ein Array verwendet wird: So viele, wie in ein Array passen. Also maximal 
	
	
	
	





```
Integer.MAX_VALUE
```
. Ich bezweifle aber, dass dein Arbeitsspeicher so viel aushält  .


----------



## Rahmspinat (27. Okt 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

das beruhigt mich 

gruß Rahmspinat


----------

